# Moving books to folders



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Okay, I figured out how to move my mystery books to a mystery folder, my PD Wodehouse books to a Wodehouse folder, etc.  Now, all the books are in their folders, but also STILL on the main Kindle Home page.  Does anyone know how to get them off the home page?  I tried deleting them, but this deletes them right off my Kindle (from out of their folders, too).  I have the newest Kindle - not sure what the model is.
Thanks for any help you can offer!

Julie


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to sort by collections, vs. by Title, Date or Author.


----------



## taylorcs (Nov 9, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind for the future:

If you move a file that is already in a collection (i.e. into or out of a folder), the file is removed from the collection and placed back on the home screen.  You just need to re-add it to the collection that you desire.

I keep my books organized in folders as well.  Sometimes I forget to move the file first and add it to a collection.  It just creates extra steps when I finally move the file the next time the Kindle is plugged into the USB port.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

I know about sorting to see the files, but I want to take the book off my home screen once I've put it in a collection.  Right now, it's in both locations and deleting from the home screen deletes it off my Kindle.  Any ideas?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You have to sort by Collections on the top. Then all you see are the collections you created with the books you put inside. And after the collections will be listed the books that you have not put in any of the collections yet. So if you sort by Collections and you still see books after them, you haven't put them in a collection yet. 

I think magazines don't go in collections.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

Click up until the top line that says SORT BY is highlighted. Then over to COLLECTIONS. Click the centre button. This will do what you're asking for.  It's sometimes hard to follow if you're new, I know, but it gets easier, promise!


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

racheldeet said:


> Click up until the top line that says SORT BY is highlighted. Then over to COLLECTIONS. Click the centre button. This will do what you're asking for.  It's sometimes hard to follow if you're new, I know, but it gets easier, promise!


I did what you guys suggested, and it works - thank you! But now I have another question. We get the NY Times everday, and when the Kindle is sorted by Collection, the newspaper comes up on the bottom, below the collections. Is there a way to put the daily copy up on top?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I get the Washington Post. . .same behavior. . . .I don't think you can change it. . . .


----------



## skeeterman10 (Feb 26, 2009)

Has anyone figured this out yet? I want my books listed before my collections, then I can put them in a collection when finished. I like to keep my home screen neat, books to read then collections and the rest.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

skeeterman10 said:


> Has anyone figured this out yet? I want my books listed before my collections, then I can put them in a collection when finished. I like to keep my home screen neat, books to read then collections and the rest.


Most people have been looking to have collections appear before books and there are a number of posts about using brackets, punctuation, etc., to get collections sorted in some sort of order prior to the books. As for having Collections at the bottom, the only though that comes to my mind is to name them starting with something like "zz". For example, zzUnread, zzFiction, then sort the home page by titles. That way. Collections should end up at the bottom of the list.


----------



## skeeterman10 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, Nice idea. But then won't the books show up in the list again?  Yep was trying while I typed here. Guess I will have to suffer with the collections first


----------

